# Lamb breast  on stick burner



## motolife313 (Apr 7, 2018)

I brined them last night and there still in there. Not totally sure I'm going to cook them tonight because it's raining a lot. What temp should I bring them too? 200?they seem to be very fatty.


----------



## brekar (Apr 8, 2018)

I pull mine at 145 degrees for medium rare, then wrap it and let it set for 20 or so minutes, it all depends on how cooked you want it.


----------

